
Hamlet Was Wrong – Hiring Nihilism in Actiom - mxcrossb
http://revisionisthistory.com/episodes/49-hamlet-was-wrong
======
mxcrossb
Since Silicon Valley interviews are a hot topic here, I thought Malcolm
Gladwell’s podcast episode on hiring nihilism might be of interest. It was
slightly strange to hear Gladwell talk about our inability to judge candidates
while advertising ziprecruiter, but besides that a very interesting episode.

